# driver door power window switch



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

hello again. I havent written in a long time because my altimas are doing fine. but now I have a major problem with my drivers door power window switch. the switch for my door window is not working very well most times and now the window is down and its raining out. is there any way this switch can be fixed so it will work again. My husband wants to take apart the switch and try rewiring it so the less used switch for the drivers back door will work the drivers door window. Will this work????? since I am a woman and know how to make biscuits to be eaten, he tells me its boy biscuits and it may work but he does not know which wires to cross or criss lol.....can any one help me please before my husband burns his biscuits........ love aprilannette


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have a similar problem... the window studders going up and mot people that drive my car cant roll up the window... they think its broken and then i do it and it works... from what i hear it is a problem that happens alot... what i did was popped out the cluster of switches and saw that there was corrosion on the contact points so i sanded them down and the work fine.. hope this helps you


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

aprilannette said:


> hello again. I havent written in a long time because my altimas are doing fine. but now I have a major problem with my drivers door power window switch. the switch for my door window is not working very well most times and now the window is down and its raining out. is there any way this switch can be fixed so it will work again. My husband wants to take apart the switch and try rewiring it so the less used switch for the drivers back door will work the drivers door window. Will this work????? since I am a woman and know how to make biscuits to be eaten, he tells me its boy biscuits and it may work but he does not know which wires to cross or criss lol.....can any one help me please before my husband burns his biscuits........ love aprilannette



I have the same problem with mine, had it last spring too. It happens whenever there is a climate change, its been hot and dry all summer now its cool and damp. There are many threads on this. My window usually rolls down but then has troubles going up. I take out the switch..Pop off the button in trouble...I have a can of electrical contact cleaner, and I spray the hell out of it, let it dry for about 20 mins, then spray again for about 30 seconds. Let it all dry for a few hours. When you pop off the button, you want to make sure that the clear part is out too, so all you see is two small metal tabs down there that are on top of the circuit board, no need to take it apart too much, then spray down in there. I assume its just corrosion. I looked into new switches, nissan wants 140, auto zone wants 90 for a replacement. But it has nothing to do with the wiring, regulator ormotor. But then again, I can't really see what is wrong with it, I know with mine, it will go down fine, then itll take 20 times before itll roll up fine.


----------

